# Camp Hyrule Email



## Propaganda Man (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey there campers!

Welcome to the first day of Camp Hyrule 2006!

Firstly, we'd like to thank each and every one of you for attending Camp
Hyrule 2006. This is Nintendo's biggest online event of the year, and
it's thanks to dedicated campers like you that this event is such a huge
success year after year.

When you get to camp, you'll notice that Camp Hyrule has been moved to
the outermost reaches of the galaxy. We know that the vast expanses of
space aren


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2006)

Yay. 47 minutes to go till Camp Hyrule is open!


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

I just got that!     
^_^			  But when does camp open?

Never mind.


----------



## Micah (Aug 14, 2006)

Sweet email! Camp opens at noon EST.


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 14, 2006)

where is Camp Hyrule located like in New York California Washington??? where?


I really want to go 

v.v

But this year i missed it!

I just wanna know where??


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2006)

Camp Hyrule 06 is HERE! :jay: Or at least it's supposed to be. NoA can be slow.


----------



## Micah (Aug 14, 2006)

Anyone got a link?


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, I'm betting on 10 minutes or so....    
^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

It looks all messed up for me now.    
:blink:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 14, 2006)

I broke through


----------



## Micah (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm getting an error when entering camp. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

Nevermind, it's open!

edit: wait... somethin is wrong


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

Heh... I guess whoever is trying to open it messed something up... so I guess it'll be up soon.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG it looks awsome


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

Works now... but now I can't log on to NSider    
:blink:


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

Wait... it wont let my log in    
:blink:


----------



## Micah (Aug 14, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Wait... it wont let my log in    
:b]
> A lot of people including me are getting that message.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't get in. Do you type in you Nsider Screen name or My Nintendo username?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

Probably because so many people are trying to log in at once.


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 14, 2006)

wait wait wait???

Its here????

What????

I dont go anywhere just use my computer

um? I dont get it?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 14, 2006)

I told you people the theme was galaxy . It said the camp was the number of miles to the moon away, but they removed the sign later. And the moon was really big in the picture.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

...I can't get in...I said the right username, the MyNintendo one, not my screen name, and the correct password...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 14, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> ...I can't get in...I said the right username, the MyNintendo one, not my screen name, and the correct password...


 Same with me...


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2006)

NoA is fixing it now. It's a huge prob all of Nsider.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

Phantom Guardian Ash said:
			
		

> wait wait wait???
> 
> Its here????
> 
> ...


 Camp Hyrule is an online camp that Nintendo runs.  Registration is closed though.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camp_hyrule


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

Man, I've tried 10 times now! It's still not working.  <_<

Not a big suprise, though.  I bet everyone's trying at the same time.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 14, 2006)

We are currently experiencing high volume or technical difficulties on our site. Please close your browser and try logging in again. If you have tried logging in several times over a 24 hour period and you are still experiencing difficulties please e-mail nintendo@noa.nintendo.com for assistance. We apologize for the inconvenience. Thank you.

Thats what I get at nsider.


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2006)

Same with me, can't log in.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2006)

http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/board/...ssage.id=666446


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

My name isn't on the Cabin 1 List!     
:'(				

EDIT: Wait, nevermind.


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 14, 2006)

:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				 


awww man I do have a Nintendo Account???? Can I login what that.


This is cool online!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> We are currently experiencing high volume or technical difficulties on our site. Please close your browser and try logging in again. If you have tried logging in several times over a 24 hour period and you are still experiencing difficulties please e-mail nintendo@noa.nintendo.com for assistance. We apologize for the inconvenience. Thank you.
> 
> Thats what I get at nsider.


Because so many people are trying to get on.  

I get this at NSider "You are almost ready for the NSider Forums."


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

Phantom Guardian Ash said:
			
		

> :'(				     
:'(				     
:'(
> 
> 
> awww man I do have a Nintendo Account???? Can I login what that.
> ...


 Nope, registrations are closed.  You'll have to wait next year.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 14, 2006)

I would log in later but Ihave the chat right now...and our cabin will miss it.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> I would log in later but Ihave the chat right now...and our cabin will miss it.


 So you actually got in?


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

...Still waiting... <_<


----------



## ƒish (Aug 14, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> We are currently experiencing high volume or technical difficulties on our site. Please close your browser and try logging in again. If you have tried logging in several times over a 24 hour period and you are still experiencing difficulties please e-mail nintendo@noa.nintendo.com for assistance. We apologize for the inconvenience. Thank you.
> 
> Thats what I get at nsider.


 "We're sorry, but you have been banned from using this site.

You have been banned for the following reason:

Perma ban for graphiic death picture posted."

mines worse. : (


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 14, 2006)

Yah but it pushed me out ;P


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 14, 2006)

AWW     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				 
CRAP EVEN WORSE

man! next year     
:'(				 

I guess I have to wait     
:'(				 


well im leaving out of this topic
all you guys have fun so dont
even post about me im not going to this topic


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, I know.   Not too fun.

Anyone get in yet?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 14, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2006)

I may have. This one is taking long to load.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 14, 2006)

The members on Power On is dropping so fast


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> The members on Power On is dropping so fast


 Are you able to get on Nsider?


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't even log in, on my other account that wasn't banned.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2006)

> It's most likely a validation error. Basically, what's probably happening is that the NOAs haven't uploaded the database of registered usernames and passwords, so it is trying to check your username and password with a database that doesn't exist--hence the error.
> 
> If you want a more detailed explanation, I can give one.
> 
> ...


sigh...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2006)

HEY YO BRO YOU IN??????

Im in IM IN CABIN 5!

my bro is fish just to let you know

THIS ROCKS MAN!


----------



## ƒish (Aug 14, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2006)

xD yo fish why you gelous, cuz im IN! haha


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

It's just like it refreshes, no "Not recognizing the username".  I'm worried if I'll get in....


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2006)

Im in cabin 5, ANY OF YOU ARE IN??


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, and new "fish", learn to spell better.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2006)

this is the way I go in


1 Closed my bowser

2 wait 1-3 mins

3 LOGGED IN BABY


----------



## ƒish (Aug 14, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> It's just like it refreshes, no "Not recognizing the username".  I'm worried if I'll get in....


 well, you aren't banned... so hopefully there's no trouble there. D:


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2006)

fish whZ UP DOG? I MEAN FISH LOL


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

Ugh. Hey imitator fish.  You're getting kinda annoying.  I doubt fish is your brother, or else he would've taught you proper net manners. You're acting like a n00b.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 14, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 14, 2006)

I didn't know Piranha2 could punch    			 j/k


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

^^Could we ban the fake fish, PLEASE!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2006)

ZOMG! 
We were to late to save it from the meteors.     
:'(				 
Click Here!


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

*Takes chain saw to login page*

My that was fun!    
^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

If you open up a new browser, it could work.

edit: nvm, gets you to the ToS, but that's it


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=cha...le.com/main.jsp

Frustrated with the login page?  Go here!    
^_^


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 14, 2006)

It won't log me in.   
:blink:			  Hopefully this has something to do with the high amountm of ppl logging in.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, I could tell.  I reported him to storm, now he's banned.  Ugh.  Idiot.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> It won't log me in.   
:blink:			  Hopefully this has something to do with the high amountm of ppl logging in.
> 
> P.S. That fake Fish isn't


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 14, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > It won't log me in. :blink:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 14, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> ZOMG!
> We were to late to save it from the meteors.     
:'(
> Click Here!


 actually shawn spilled...
http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=cof...camphyrule.com/


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmm...mine's taking a while...that's good! *stares at screen*


NOOOOOOO! I got refreshed....


----------



## ƒish (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=flo...camphyrule.com/

go my bretheren! swim open dat gate. D:


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 14, 2006)

I took me roughly 3 minutes to log in.

*agrees to terms of service, waits another couple of minutes*


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

I still think chainsawing it is WAY too much fun!    
^_^			


WOW! You're close!  Just pray It works!


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=god...camphyrule.com/

This one should be the next camp disater.  :yes:


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm in, but for some reason, it only shows me two buttons, and I can't click any of them...


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

At least be thankful you're in! I've given up....I REALLY need to get back to my homework...

I procrastinate too much, and I only have a week left!


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 14, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> At least be thankful you're in! I've given up....I REALLY need to get back to my homework...
> 
> I procrastinate too much, and I only have a week left!


 XD, I need to get to START my homework.     

*tries yet another time*


----------



## ƒish (Aug 14, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'm in, but for some reason, it only shows me two buttons, and I can't click any of them...


Well thats a step up... i think.




its doing something, lawl.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 14, 2006)

I logged in long ago but everyone blocked me so I couldn'ttell em.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't get in Nsider or CH...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2006)

I got in, but it's still really glitchy... this is just dumb.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

I found some CH minigames on Nsider.  RDX posted them.

http://www.camphyrule.com/minigame/marshmallow_intro.jsp
http://www.camphyrule.com/minigame/archery.jsp
http://www.camphyrule.com/minigame/feedstumpy.jsp
http://www.camphyrule.com/minigame/dive.jsp
http://www.camphyrule.com/minigame/riverraft.jsp
http://www.camphyrule.com/minigame/gofish.jsp
http://www.camphyrule.com/minigame/meteorshower.jsp


----------



## ƒish (Aug 14, 2006)

hmm, i've been in camp about an hour... and i'm bored.


no stumpy = no fun


----------



## Micah (Aug 14, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I found some CH minigames on Nsider.  RDX posted them.
> 
> http://www.camphyrule.com/minigame/marshmallow_intro.jsp
> http://www.camphyrule.com/minigame/archery.jsp
> ...


 Those are way too easy.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, they are, but I still like the marshmallow game.   
^_^


----------



## SMRPG1 (Aug 14, 2006)

I was on CH but my computer crash and now I can't get on.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!


I GOT IN!!

(With my banned account, no less)

*girly scream*


...But there isn't anything to do..... *pouts*


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 14, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!
> 
> 
> I GOT IN!!
> ...


 You are rite...my cabin's chat is really boring!! All they ever talk about is the the cabin name (Romani Aliens,wiiners,Captian planet's planteteer's.) The cabin name thing is boring down cabin 2...they should just make a thread. Unlike last year    
B)			 Pillofights,wars,trivia, and morphing....and the first day they debated cabin leaders instead o names.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, but I can't see the cabins, or anything.  It's just space....


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 14, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 I had that problem. You have to re-log-in.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *sigh*. Ah well, at least I got in.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2006)

Yay I finnaly got on.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats! Is everything working for you?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2006)

Yup.    
^_^


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmm..I wonder why I can't see anything.  I re-loged in, but I still can't see stuff.  I've got Flash, and I think Java....


----------



## Micah (Aug 14, 2006)

Finally got on! I'm in Cabin 10.


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2006)

I just got in now! yay!


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats! Can everybody see everything?  I can't see anything besides "Meteor Shower" and "Leaderboard"


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 14, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Congrats! Can everybody see everything?  I can't see anything besides "Meteor Shower" and "Leaderboard"


 I can. Once you start seeing the sites clicck on the left blackhole..It's cool!

@ Justin Remember my s/n there is DS_Marker.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Congrats! Can everybody see everything?  I can't see anything besides "Meteor Shower" and "Leaderboard"


 I can't see Meteor Shower either. I can see the leaderboards though.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't worry it keeps crashing.

http://forums.camphyrule.com/


----------



## Micah (Aug 14, 2006)

lol nobody is in my cabin form TBT.


----------

